# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  Marlin Latest Dev Release & Roxy's Enhanced G29

## AlexD

Hi there all, I was wondering if you might be able to offer me some knowledge, currently my printer is using a pretty old version of Marlin, on this version i had modified it to use the Enhanced G29 command. I decided it might be better to try and start using a more up to date version of Marlin, the latest Dev Release to be precise. I started looking through the code to try and re-implement the Enhanced G29, but the sections of code now appear to be different in the latest release. Is there a way to find out if the enhanced G29 has been incorporated into the latest release? 

If not then is anyone able to help try and splice the Enhanced G29 into this latest Dev Release? I am particularly eager to use the feature that does not retract the probe in between probing points and am well aware this is outside the boundaries of my coding abilities. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Alex

----------


## Roxy

> Is there a way to find out if the enhanced G29 has been incorporated into the latest release?


As it turns out...  Almost all of the Enhanced Pieces of firmware here have been folded into the Development Release of Marlin at GitHub.  The most notable exception is the Topographical Map only displays the bed with the Origin at the Left Front.  You have to mentally (in your mind) rotate it to another position if you have your origin in a non-standard place.   The saving of the G29 Correction matrix to EEPROM is currently not implemented over there yet either.  But I expect that to show up in 3 or 4 months.

Currently, the bug fix phases is ending, and the code is being locked down.   It is very possible that a first Release Candidate will be published at the end of this weekend.    My suggestion would be to wait a few days, and cross your Configuration.h settings over to that Release Candidate #1.   If you have any problems or discover any bugs, everybody will be in a mode to understand and fix things.  So the timing works out quite well for you!    And as soon as the support issues quiet down, the only thing you will have to do is take your current Release Candidate #1 Configuration.h settings and compile the Release Candidate #2 (if things go badly) against them.  Or maybe Release Candidate #1 gets promoted to be the 'Stable Release' in which case you don't have to do anything.  You will have the latest and greatest code.

----------


## AlexD

Ah awsome! I actually posted this whilst at work, when i got home i flashed the dev release, and had realised that most of it had been incorporated. The dev release seems to be working very well, it seemed however, that my previous ABL Grid points were not accepted anymore, as it would tell me they were outside of the area o.O. No biggie anyway i just moved them all in 10mm. 

Another problem was that on idle the machine what jitter and flash 'ready' over the Hotend Temp on the smart LCD.

Alex

----------

